

Ask HN: Good Code Review Software - jmtulloss

Hello,<p>I'm looking for some good, web based code review software that I can host internally. The main goal is not pre-review, but post-review. Since everybody works on such vastly different projects, pre-review is overly burdensome. I'd like to try a post-review system to see if my group can learn from each other even if they aren't working on the same things.
======
Saavedro
you might try Review Board: <http://www.review-board.org/> which was developed
by a couple of the coders at VMWare. It's now in use by several big and small
companies, from Cisco and Motorola to Twitter and Meebo.

EDIT: Also, supports subversion and git.

~~~
nathanb
I'm not a big fan of Review Board for the following reasons:

\- It's not effective for large changes because it presents all the diffs on a
single page

\- It makes it difficult to jump around in the code. I prefer being able to
open the code in my editor of choice and jump around in the file using ctags
or whatever code-navigation solution you use

\- I would like better code-navigation features

It's not a bad tool, but my team didn't find it very well-suited to its needs

------
yan
something like this?: <http://code.google.com/p/rietveld/>

~~~
jmtulloss
I think rietvald only works with Subversion (I'd want Subversion and git, at a
minimum), and it relies on Google App Engine.

~~~
sdesol
When I first heard of rietveld, it only worked with Perforce but I see it now
works with subversion.

If you want something that works with Git, you can use gerrit from google.
They are using this for Google Android code inspections.

------
johnzabroski
Smart Bear Software's also used by Cisco

